# How to not have "Captcha" for online reservations?



## chemteach (Nov 26, 2020)

Is there a way to not have the Captcha "I'm not a robot - click on these pictures" appear when trying to make online reservations for Worldmark?  I read somewhere that if you sign into gmail, then you don't get the Captcha pictures, but that didn't work for me.  

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 27, 2020)

I hope not.  It’s there to stop automated programs that can quickly snatch up reservations.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 27, 2020)

FWIW: This may not be exactly on point, but we dealt with excess captchas on student accounts at school recently and was able to track it back to too much password traffic changes in our domain.  To get around that, a password procedure and handling change was implemented and we have not seen any captchas since.

The point here would be if the email address you are currently using to access WorldMark is of (on) a highly used domain (thinking gmail especially), you might be having to fight the captchas for a similar reason.  Can you try changing the email address you currently use on your WorldMark profile to a less used domain?  In my case, I use my email from my local ISP - not a gmail based account....

Not saying for absolute confidence this will solve your problem, but it would seem logical to consider....

Good luck.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 27, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> I hope not.  It’s there to stop automated programs that can quickly snatch up reservations.


But I have read that many Worldmark owners don't get the Captcha screen.  I'm wondering why I always get it.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 27, 2020)

I get it a lot of times but less when I am logged into my gamil account. 

No one seems to know the algorithm Google uses for that.

I also get the "*Unable to process your request.*" after pressing the book-it button even with gmail.

Junk system.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 28, 2020)

I rarely get it. Never thought about why it occasionally pops up.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 29, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> I rarely get it. Never thought about why it occasionally pops up.


Which browser to you use?


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 29, 2020)

google chrome like Samara I am likely logged in to my gmail acount as I think that happens naturally. I would agree though that having to go through Captcha would make it much harder to get the 13 month reservations at exactly 6 am. I got 2 Marina Dunes for next summer one for me (if Canadians can drive to the US then) and one for a friend. I could not get July 4th or Fri/Sat arrivals but who really cares if I have to check in on Monday. I'm retired now.

Joan


----------

